# Generous



## aedude94

Hi, I am writing a thank you note in Czech and I just wanted to see if the note made sense and doesn't sound weird or something. Also, I am looking for a word that would make sense in Czech that means something along the lines of generous in English, like "thank you for the generous gift". Anyways, here is my card so far:

Dekuju moc pro skvely darek na muj (graduation?). Bylo to velmi (generous of you) a muzu to pouzivat, az pujdu do Ceske Republiky v cervenci nebo pomoct koupit moje knizky v univerzite. Dekuju moc. 

This is along the lines of what I am trying to say:

Thank you very much for the great present for my graduation. It was very generous (or nice) of you and I can use it when I go to the Czech Republic in July or to help pay for my books in college. Thank a lot. 

Please help make corrections and suggestion so it doesn't sound as bad as it does right now, haha. thanks


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

Moc děkuju za skvělý dárek k ukončení školy. Bylo to od vás velmi pěkné. Využiju ho, až v červenci přijedu do České republiky, nebo k nákupu knížek na univerzitě. Ještě jednou děkuju.

Note: I don't know what level of formality you are after. If you want to be more formal, replace "Moc děkuju" with "Děkuji mnohokrát" and "Využiju ho" with "Využiji jej".

Also: "graduation" as a ceremony translates as "promoce" if you are finishing university. It is not used for the end of high school though.

"generous" can be translated as "velkorysý" or "štědrý" but it wouldn't work in your sentence in my view.


----------



## Jana337

> Bylo to od Vás velmi pěkné/milé.


I would definitely capitalize it.


----------



## winpoj

Yes, sorry for my omission. In letters (and increasingly in advertisements), we capitalize second person personal pronouns as a sign of respect.


----------



## aedude94

Thank you very much¡¡¡


----------

